# Smartwork DVDs



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

With the puppy on the way, I would like to get started learning about training. I have heard that the Smartwork stuff is the best out there, but I am not sure which one to buy. I noticed a couple packages on the site, and I am wondering if one of them would be the best way to go, or if I could spend less and just get what I need, if there is extra non-necessary stuff in the packages. Any suggestions?


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

I use the smartworks stuff and have just bought it as i need it. I think you would get the puppy and volumn #1 to start but it is cheeper in the long run to buy the packages. Vic


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

If you can save some money on shipping, I'd buy several at a time. I don't have the puppy one; I started with the Obedience DVD and the Smartwork 1 book--the book is great. Then I'd probably get the Basic Handling, SmartFetch, and go from there. One that I recommend is his Walking Baseball Made Simple.

I have a few that I bought the last time he put on a seminar here that I' thinking of selling. Look for them in the For Sale section soon.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I went ahead and ordered them from the Smartwork site- RushcreekPress. Anyone have any idea how long they will take to get here?


----------

